
Chinese workers who complain called slackers by JD.com boos - bleair
https://news.yahoo.com/chinas-jd-com-boss-criticises-slackers-company-makes-084724132--sector.html
======
nutcracker46
"Slackers" is an easy criticism from a CEO who benefits from his employees
trading their lives for a thin illusion of wealth. Are you 996ers a bunch of
wage-slaving mice or are you humans, and what the fuck are you worth?

